# Underwater forest



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a reporter for AL.com over in Alabama and an avid diver. I've been writing about an underwater forest about 10 miles off the beach in Alabama. The link below will take you to my most recent story, which has pictures and a video. Thought you guys might like it. The lionfish was hovering over the roots structure of one of the big stumps. I shot him. Tasted good.

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/03/ancient_underwater_forest_off.html


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Man that is awesome. Thanks for posting.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice read, loved the video!


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Any chance of releasing the coordinates? I would love to dive and see it!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool, you are lucky to have access to that spot.
If you ever need another u/w camera, and about 8000 lumens of video light, let me know.
Scott.


----------

